# Harlan Teklad Global Rat Food 2014?? What Happened to it??



## morsel (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi all, anyone have a source around to buy the Harlan Teklad Global Rat Food 2014? It seems to have disappeared. I have been feeding this to my rats forever and they absolutely love it and I believe it had the right protein level for my older boys, but also for my younger guys. I heard the 18% protein Harlan Teklad Global Rat Food 2018 was too high for normal feeding.

I know most here feed their rats Oxbow, but I also read that the Harlan Teklad Global Rat Food 2014 was probably the most balanced and healthiest... and now it's gone 

Anyway, beside the normal fruit and veggie diet, what are others using, and if you use Oxbow, what Oxbow are you using, since I'm probably going to have to switch to that...

Thanks as always for your help, always appreciate it.

Jason


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I use the Oxbow Essentials Regal Rat Adult Rat Food (the old one, not the new garden variety). My girls really love the triangle lab blocks, and as far as I can tell, they've had no food related health issues.


----------



## morsel (Feb 10, 2017)

Whoops, posted this in the wrong section, sorry about that, hopefully I can still get some responses... and thanks for your response Shadow <3...


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Don't worry, Harlan Teklad hasn't gone anywhere. HT 2014 is still being made by Envigo. I don't know where you've been getting it but it looks like The Rat Shop's website and Amazon page are taking a brief vacation (through the 4th of July, see explanation on their homepage). It looks like they've just temporarily suspended sales. They should be back soon. I get it through my local herp shop who special orders it directly from Envigo ($27 for a 33lb bag).

Harlan Teklad is a very good choice for rat owners but some believe that the ingredients in Oxbow Essentials Adult formula are of higher quality. If purchased at PetSmart, Oxbow is really expensive ($5 per lb.). If purchased online at suppliers like Drs. Foster & Smith or Chewy.com, it is much more reasonably priced ($2.00 - $3.54 per lb.). Every few months, both websites put the 20 lb. bags on sale for around $35. The 20 lb. bag will last somewhere around 5 months with four rats. You'd definitely want to keep it in the freezer until you need it. I separate the food into about five 1-gallon freezer bags for easier storage.


----------



## morsel (Feb 10, 2017)

Thank you for the info CorbinDallasMyMan (classic username by the way). I think I'll try the Oxbow for a round or two since everyone seems to like it until the HT 2014 comes back. Two of my rats are over three years old and still pretty frisky, so something I'm doing is working and hate to change it up if the HT 2014 has played a part in their well being which they've been on since the beginning 

J


----------

